# winterising a 2005 autocruise starfire



## olympus (Jul 26, 2010)

Hello all, Yes i know its still summer? but if you motorhome folks will just polar bear with me for a mo. Having just bought a starfire i was considering what it would take to make it a little more snug in the winter. 
I was wondering if folks lag the water tank which is underslung and what else would be reasonable. In an earlier life i was a caravaner and I did not have to do much to keep the van warm. Does the drivers cab have much detrimental effect? 
All replies would be much appreciated, Olympus.


----------



## andyangyh (May 1, 2005)

olympus said:


> Hello all, Yes i know its still summer? but if you motorhome folks will just polar bear with me for a mo. Having just bought a starfire i was considering what it would take to make it a little more snug in the winter.
> I was wondering if folks lag the water tank which is underslung and what else would be reasonable. In an earlier life i was a caravaner and I did not have to do much to keep the van warm. Does the drivers cab have much detrimental effect?
> All replies would be much appreciated, Olympus.


We've got a slightly older Starfire and the freshwater tank is inboard (in the base of the wardrobe). If yours is there then that is one worry taken care of. Yes,the cab does have a detrimental effect as a LOT of heat goes out through the large expanse of single-glazed windscreen, door windows etc. so a set of insulated screens - Silver Screens or similar (Taylor Made do good ones too) would be the most effective modification here. Outside ones give the most insulation while inside ones mean you don't have to pack away wet screens in the morning. Remember to close all face level vents in the dashboard as it is amazing how much of a draught can whistle through here. Taylor Made do a slightly longer screen cover that covers the grille at the top of the bonnet to prevent those irritating draughts.

After that it depends on just what sort of conditions your are going to be camping in. If you want to go skiing in the Alps I'd suggest you need to trade the Starfire in for a Hymer - the Germans take the word "winterised" VERY seriously. If you are just wanting to stay warm in a British Autumn then the relatively small living space in a Starfire is easy to heat. Leave your waste tap open (with a suitable receptacle under it) so any grey water isn't sitting in the tank to freeze but remember to put the plugs in the shower tray and sinks to avoid any draught that might find its way up there.

Buy a thick duvet and get either a plump wife or a hairy dog (or both) for extra warmth.


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

We have a relatively well insulated MH, with inboard water tank, so have no worries with water freezing. As previous post we have screen cover, the long line one which is great for preventing condensation and keeping in the heat during the depths of winter. We tend not to use the van with snow on the ground which tends to be Jan & feb. We leave our waste tank open. In addition to on board heating, particularly when on leccy take a small radiator. This was about £19.00. This we leave onall the time as the on board heating is too fierce at night. This the dogs love and huddle around whilst were under our duvets. It gives some background heat, but won't heat the van fully, keeps the chill off without drying your nose out.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

If you have eberspacher don't be scared to use it! certainly cheaper than gas users who don't have gaslow.
Plus 1 for oil filled rad when on hook up Deffo! and diesel heating too if needed.


----------

